

Female gamer dev harrassment - aceperry
http://www.businessinsider.com/brianna-wu-harassed-twitter-2014-10

======
junto
In cases like this Twitter and the authorities need to move fast and make an
example of the culprit. Threats to a person and/or their children/family are
absolutely unacceptable.

